# Finnex LED RayII ok in low-tech?



## Jark (Feb 6, 2010)

I am looking for a new lighting solution and ran across Finnex LED fixtures. Have many people tried them? Think they would be too bright for a low tech or El-natural tank? In the past I mostly used compact CFL but want something sleeker this time.

http://www.finnex.net/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=321&category_id=4&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=61&vmcchk=1&Itemid=61


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

Here's a guy who has a tank with the new finnex ray 2.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/lighting/85288-led-lighting-examples.html?highlight=Finnex


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

The tank with the Finnex fixture is only 12 days old. But the plants are medium to high light species, and appear to be doing well.

Mounted directly on top of the tank, the Finnex might be too much light for a low-tech/El Natural tank. But you could suspend it above the tank, or use floating plants to cut down the light.

BTW, I'm happy to see NYREPs info being put to good use!


----------

